# How long did it take you to get your UKC papers back?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a quick question on UKC papers. Mark mailed off Bogart's 7 gen today.
I have heard depending on how busy they are will detirmin when you get the ped back. I was told 2 to 3 weeks NONE express..I found that alot of People Via express wait the same if not longer for their dogs papers to come in. so from those who have UKC how long did it honestly take for them to arrive via none express?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost a month, I did the express thing but I didn't write on the envelope on the outside of it so it just waited on a pile


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh wow. lol!!!
I made sure everything was right before signing the bankcard info. I would hate to have 55 dollars floating around in mail space with a wrong address printed!

Mark would eat my face off!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I put the right adress lol. I meant to say that if you did not write EXPRESS on the envelope they will consider it a regular delivery time and it will sit on the regular delivery pile until someone opens the envelop and checks out that you in fact paid for the EXPRESS delivery lol

I had it filled out correctly inside lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

took about 5 weeks here with the 1st one and then about 4 weeks for lokis


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I put the right adress lol. *I meant to say that if you did not write EXPRESS* on the envelope they will consider it a regular delivery time and it will sit on the regular delivery pile until someone opens the envelop and checks out that you in fact paid for the EXPRESS delivery lol
> 
> I had it filled out correctly inside lol


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like something I would do!
I get what your saying now. YAY, BLONDE MOMENTS! :woof:



angelbaby said:


> took about 5 weeks here with the 1st one and then about 4 weeks for lokis


 oh goodness. LOL!!! atleast I have good reason to countlessly check the mail box in the next weeks to come


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I think mine was about 3 weeks.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ukc is pretty quick It's the ADBA that takes their sweet time!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I know Sadie, it took almost 2 months for me to get ADBA papers. it drove me insane!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I had to wait FOREVER for my ADBA papers. UKC has always been pretty fast with me. I pay for rush tho. I did have one order get lost in mail land once and they got replacements out fast.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

see we couldnt pay for rush says anyone outside of the country cant get rush , maybe thats why it took us awhile to get them :S


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder, is ADBA smaller then UKC or do they naturally deal with more people to cause them to be so slow?


----------

